# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  anderfloor heating

## nikos-b

ρε παιδιά μήπως ξέρη κανίς η έχει αυτό το πρόγραμμα να το ανεβασι στο φόρουμ; η τελοσπαντον να μου πι καπιο σίτε free να το κατεβάσω; βρήκα καπιο site αλλά ενώ ειναι με πληρωμή πάλη δεν κατεβαίνει μου έβγαζε error server conekt ..ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά ..το πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι για να κάνω σχεδιασμούς για εγκατάσταση καλολιφερ.

----------

